# Elevated Blood Pressure



## dballard2004 (Sep 24, 2010)

My clinics are in the process of starting a new program for HTN management and questions have come up regarding coding as it relates to elevated blood pressure.

1. What is the definiton of elevated blood pressure?  Does ICD-9 follow JNC7?

2. Would you report code 796.2 (EPB) for a dx of pre hypertension?  If not, what would the apporiate code be?

3.  For those who are reporting code 796.2 (EBP), are you getting reimbursed for this code?

4.  If a patient was diagnosed on a visit with either pre hypertension or elevated BP, and they return for a follow-up visit, how would you code the visit?  What I mean is can you report 796.2 again if the BP is still elevated?

Sorry for all the questions here, but we are just trying to get our hands around this issue.  Any insight appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## rosieann (Sep 28, 2010)

*Elevated BP*

YOu have to be careful when coding elevated BP. A person can have a elevated BP for a number of reasons. The physician must document that patient has HTN because if his /her BP was just elevated a couple of times (maybe he was in a hurry and running late, may be upset about something etc) and you code HTN and they are not it could reek havoc down the road when they try to apply for life insurance etc. 

The common rule of thumb most physicians go by is that the BP must be elevated at 3 different office visits for a definitive diagnosis of HTN. 

There is a code for elevated BP. Look up elevated or elevation then BP and you will find it. 

Mary B., CPC, CMA(AAMA)


----------

